# Miami - Fort Lauderdale Nov 2 or 3 - Nov 9



## Neesie (Oct 11, 2013)

Looking for accomodations in Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Pompano, Boca Raton (anywhere along the Gold Coast) for Sunday, Nov 3- Saturday Nov. 9th.  

Thanks!


----------



## Neesie (Oct 23, 2013)

Update:  I have a place booked, thanks for your interested.


----------

